# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Big rapids or thereabouts..

## otterly2k

Hey -- it looks like I'll be in Big Rapids, Michigan for 8 weeks taking a course at Galloup School of Lutherie...

Wondering if there are any good jams in the area- Irish sessions, Old Time, general folk? #or venues I should look into? #I'm not much of a bluegrass player, but I'd enjoy listening.

I will have a car, so will be able to travel a bit if necessary. #I don't know the area, but am good with maps.

thanks in advance...
KE

----------


## Bill Van Liere

Hey Karen

Bill Van Liere here, the guy with SOS octave that did not make it out to Philly last summer. I am an easy hour south of Big Rapids in Grand Rapids, yeah I know it sounds wierd, it's a Michigan thing. My wife Shelly and I play in couple of Celtic bands so when you get out here drop me a line and we can hook up.

----------


## Jackie Walters

Hi KE,
In Howard City (south of Big Rapids) is a place called 
Gettin Picky. (www.gettinpicky.com) They have Friday night jams that start at 7:30pm. Go to the website and give it a try. I've not been there yet, but I hear it's alot of fun and a good place to meet fellow pickers.
Angelfire

----------


## Bill Van Liere

Shelly and I just were asked to join a local celtic/bluegrass band called Kinfyre, we will be performing (out first job with them) at Gettin Picky in about a month.

----------


## Bruce Evans

First of all, check out www.folkjam.org. It will show you a lot of things in the area. One of the groups you will see there is The Rockford Ramblers. This is a high level, mostly Celtic, lotsa hammered dulcimers type jam that meets on the first Tuesday of the month in Rockford, just south of Big Rapids. 

This Saturday I am going to be talking with a couple beginning mandolin players about starting a support group. We already have a name - Grand Rapids Unified (or Unskilled) Mandolin Players, or GRUMP. I hope this will be not so much a jam as a place for us to be able learn from each other and to crash and burn in safety, if that happens. Like I said, we haven't had our first meeting on this yet. More to come. 

You can call me Bruce. (Everyone else does.)

----------


## Steve-o

KE,
Traverse City, about 1 1/4 hr north, has a Celtic jam session every Monday night. #It's a lively group! Here is the info from folkjam.org:

TC Celtic Monday Night Session 
Celtic Any acoustic instrument 
Repeats: Weekly on Monday (view full repeat details)
Start: 7:00 pm
End: 9:00 pm
Upcoming: Monday, January 21, 2008; Monday, January 28, 2008; Monday, February 4, 2008
Homepage: http://www.yahoogroups.com/groups/TCCeltic

Celtic Jam for acoustic musicians of all skill levels. Visitors are most welcome, including Celtic dancers! Our tunebook is available in pdf format, and we maintain a website and email list at www.yahoogroups.com/TCCeltic

Location
The Loading Dock
Cass at Lake Street
Traverse City, MI, 49686

----------


## otterly2k

Bill! Of course I remember you- and SO delighted that you are near enough by that I'll be able to come meet you in person. Looking forward to it! Will be in touch via email.

Thanks, Steve, Bruce and Jackie for the other info. What a great network and resource this place is! Bruce... if your GRUMPy group gets off the ground, let me know. I'd love to come GRUMP with you! The TC Celtic jam sounds good too. Great to have these ideas to play with, and I do hope to meet some fellow cafe-ers!

BTW - I will be there over Passover, and will be looking for a Seder (preferably of a progressive/alternative stripe) to go to. I know some folks in Ann Arbor, but that's a long way away... just thought to put it out there. 

Thanks all! I am nervous about going off to do this on my own for 8 weeks... I feel better already! I love the "paying it forward" way that folks on the Cafe help each other out. Proud to be part of it!
KE

----------


## Bruce Evans

Where are you coming from?

----------


## otterly2k

from Philadelphia.

----------


## Steve-o

> BTW - I will be there over Passover, and will be looking for a Seder (preferably of a progressive/alternative stripe) to go to. #I know some folks in Ann Arbor, but that's a long way away... just thought to put it out there. #


Karen,
I am not Jewish, but can tell you that we have what I believe to be a "progressive/alternative" congregation in Traverse City (about 1.25 hrs north). Check them out here.

----------


## otterly2k

Thanks much, Steve... I just checked out the link, and it looks like a very good place for me to explore.
Much appreciated!

----------


## Mark Walker

I'm in the neighborhood too - in fact, I play in a band with Jackie/Angelfire, and of course have traded a few PM's with Bill! #Maybe we can all get together of an evening or weekend and do some picking!  

I've done several things at Gettin' Picky in Howard City. Very laid back; you can sign up for 30 minute spots for 'Open Mic' and/or just go into the basement and jam. #It's an old church that's been converted to the 'Great Northern Music Hall' and is a good time.

----------


## otterly2k

I'd love that, Mark. Maybe my being in the neighborhood can be a catalyst for some connections. Let me know if your band is playing in the area anytime while I"m there, too. And clearly, I"ll need to get to Gettin Picky!

----------


## Timbofood

Split gig with Mossy Mountain string band and Great Lakes Grass at Bells on Saturday the 19th.
Sorry to be late in posting this but, I've been out of town. Kalamazoo is an hour South of Grand Rapids but, Bill knows how to get here if you feel like that stretch in the car.

----------


## Bill Van Liere

Cool Tim

Thanks for the heads up. Who is in the Mossy Mtn. lineup?

----------


## Gutbucket

I had a friend go to that school,(very good lutherie school), and it's not to far from Elderly Instruments. They usually have guest artists appear on weekends. Also seminars. My friend has gone on to make some great guitars and is going to start making mandolins.

----------


## bienkow1

Welcome to the Mitten...couple of suggestions for ya from a Lansing-ite here. 

1.) Elderly Instruments showroom - downtown Lansing

2.) Check out Greensky Bluegrass (hailing from K-Zoo, won 2006 Telluride Band competition). They're playing in Grand Rapids at Founder's Brewing Co. on 1/26. Well worth it.

----------


## otterly2k

I'm sure I"ll have to make a pilgrimage to Elderly at some point.
bienkow- I won't be there until after March 10, but thanks for the recommendation.. I'll keep an eye out for them at another time...

----------


## Mark Walker

Ditto on Greensky Bluegrass; my daughter graduated from Western Michigan University and lives in Kalamazoo; I've seen Greensky a few times with her - their 'home' gig is at Bell's Brewery in Kalamazoo.

You'll find things to do; Michigan's in a severe one-state depression, but the music goes on!  (Gotta do SOMETHING to keep our spirits up!)

----------


## otterly2k

CMP- I"m kind if in a state of depression myself, so seems like it's a good match.

----------


## otterly2k

Hey, I'm bumping this thread up... letting you Michiganders know that I'll be on my way this weekend and my course starts on Monday. I will be in touch and thankful for the info you all sent.

----------


## Mark Walker

Give us a shout! You must be here by now!

----------


## otterly2k

Yup, I'm here, alright, Mark! Just about at the end of my first week of class. You can read about it on my blog: www.luthierintraining.blogspot.com

I'm thinking of checking out Gettin' Picky tonight, if I'm not too tired. Am going to get together with Bruce and his learning group "GRUMP" on Sunday. Not sure where you're located, but I'd be very happy to know if you're playing somewhere or if there are any jams to be had. Especially on the weekend.

thanks for checking in!

----------


## MWM

Hey - Just spotted this thread. I'm not sure if Gettin' Picky is still open. Call first. Tomorrow (Saturday 3/15) will be a great jam & show in Cedar Springs sponsored by the West Michigan Bluegrass Association. Expect good pickin' and jamming from 7-10:30 or so. More will likely happen in a bar up the street afterwards. Here's a link to the poster: http://www.wmbma.org/pdf/march15poster.pdf

Other jams: Ionia Theatre the first Sunday of the month, noon-5. Paro School (Flint) on the 4th Saturday 7-11pm (worth the drive and Elderly's on the way). There's one in Lansing on the 2nd Saturday night.

----------


## otterly2k

too tired tonight... but will try to get to the bluegrass thing tomorrow night. I'm not much of a grasser to play, but enjoy it as audience.

thanks for the info re: those other jams. Are they mostly bluegrass? Or mixed? Any other seisiuns in the area other than Traverse City? I want to try to get up there, but it's a long drive there and back on a "school night". I am finding school to be exciting, but physically tiring.
KE

----------


## Mark Walker

Gettin' Picky is moving their Friday-night jams from their facility to Ed's Restaurant - about 4 miles north of where Gettin' Picky is located.  It just showed up on their Website this morning!

I'll call Clint (the owner) and see what I can find out about the status of The Great Northern Music Hall. (Their primary facility.)  Who knows - maybe all this snow in West Michigan caused the roof to fail!

----------


## otterly2k

Ah hah! mystery solved . thanks for doing the legwork, Mark.
I'll try to make it there soon... thanks for the info! Can anyone tell me if the jams there are of any particular style? Traverse City is far to go for a Celtic jam. I'll try to get there at some point, but am definitely missing my usual mix of eclectic mostly european folk music-- fiddle tunes, old time, balkan, swedish, french canadian, irish and other celtic, etc... are they open to that sort of stuff there?

BTW- am going to hit that bluegrass concert tonight, and I told Jacob (Yellowmandolin) about it too... he happens to be studying at the Galloup school too, taking the 6 mo. course.

----------


## Mark Walker

Karen - my gosh; you're probably about done with your classes in Big Rapids. 

I just saw a guitar made by a 21-year young man who went through that course and it's incredibly well done. If you wind up with half that talent, you'll be a fine luthier in no time!

I hope the course went well for you and you enjoyed Michigan - even though it's been an unusually long cold winter and very late spring....

All the best!

----------

